# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart ring >  Motiv Ring, smart ring, Motiv Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Motiv Inc.

Home page - mymotiv.com/the-ring

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Motiv Ring

Published on Jan 3, 2017




> We believe if you pledge to wear a device day and night, week after week, you shouldn’t have to choose between style and comfort. Meet Motiv Ring.

----------


## Airicist

Ring sizing
December 28, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Motiv's fitness tracking ring

Published on Jan 3, 2017




> Motiv's titanium-encased wearable can do a lot. It tracks sleep and fitness, including steps, calories and distance. It also somehow manages to pack in an optical heart rate sensor, all while boasting a battery life of three to five days on a charge. The ring is waterproof up to 50 meters, so you can take it swimming and just go about your day and generally forget about it.


"Motiv crams a fitness band’s worth of functionality into a ring"

by Brian Heater 
January 3, 2017

----------


## Airicist

MOTIV Smart Ring at CES 2017 on BeTerrific!! Activity + Sleep Tracker

Published on Feb 6, 2017




> Andrea Fasano checks out the Motiv Ring, a smart ring that functions as an activity and sleep tracker, at CES Unveiled 2017!

----------

